# Heat fitting fixing



## Krinchley (Feb 20, 2019)

So when i did my morning checks. I found that one of my ceramics had fallen. When i looked closer, i found that the little metal ring that the globes screw into hd fallen out. Does anybody know how to secure it back in?


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 20, 2019)

You need to replace the ceramic fitting,the metal ring can't be put back because it has failed


----------



## Krinchley (Feb 24, 2019)

dragonlover1 said:


> You need to replace the ceramic fitting,the metal ring can't be put back because it has failed



Ah fair enough. Its not like theyre expensive


----------

